# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الامام البخاري : عربي النسب

## جمال الكيلاني

*نسب الامام محمد بن إسماعيل الجعفي (( البخاري )) 
المحدث الكبير صاحب كتاب " صحيح البخاري "


بقلم : سلمان بن عبدالواحد الهلالي الهوازني الجزائري 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


والحمد لله رب العالمين 


والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين وازواجة امهات المؤمنين وصحبة المكرمين .


لقد اخطأ الكثير من المسلمين حين قالوا ان الامام البخاري هو من اصل فارسي او انة من اصل اوزبكي او انة من الموالي, بلا حجة ولا دليل ولا مصدر, وان هذا القول هو قول الشواذ اصلآ, , ولكن للاسف وقع الكثير من اهل السنة والجماعة بالخطأ الفادح واخذوا بروايات الشاذة حول نسب الامام البخاري ان نسبة فارسي الاصل, ونحن نرد عليهم بكل ثقة وبكل فخر ,بل كذبتم ورب الكعبة , ان البخاري عربي اصيل من قبيلة جعف من سعد العشيرة من مذحج من القحطانية .


نسب الامام البخاري :
محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي (نسبة إلى جعف من سعد العشيرة من مذحج من العرب القحطانية ) .


الدليل : ان البخاري عربي من قبيلة جعف من سعد العشيرة من مذحج القحطانية .

جاء في كتاب البخاري (( صحيح البخاري )) نسب محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري هكذا, (( محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي )) ولم يقل البخاري انة فارسي الاصل او انة من الموالي, فكيف تنسبون الرجل الى الفرس ؟ الا تتقون الله عز وجل ؟


بل وستجد اخي الكريم كل من ترجم للبخاري نسبة الى جعف .


والسؤال هنا : 

هل الامام البخاري قال ان نسبه من الفرس او قال انة من الموالي ؟


الجواب ..... (( لا )) !!






عند اطلاعي على كتاب تاريخ تثليث وما حولها للكاتب عمر بن غرامة العمروي
ذكر من قبائل قحطان قبية جعفي بن سعد العشيرة وذكر منهم الامام المحدث صاحب الصحيح محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله والشاعر البيطار ابو الطيب المتنبي .


وجاء في الشامل للمهاجرين اليمنيين لبامطرف ما نصه :

الإمام البخاري 
(194 – 256 هـ = 810 – 870 م ) 
محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي (نسبة إلى جعف من سعد العشيرة من مذحج من القحطانية ) البخاري (نسبة إلى مدينة بخارى ) ، أبو عبد الله المعروف بالبخاري : حبر الإسلام والحافظ لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحب (الجامع الصحيح ) المعروف بصحيح البخاري ، و (التاريخ ) أجزاء منه ، و (الضعفاء ) في رجال الحديث ، (خلق أفعال العباد ) و (الأدب المفرد ) . ولد في بخارى ، ونشأ يتيماً ، وقام برحلة طويلة سنة 210 هـ في طلب الحديث فزار خراسان العراق ومصر والشام ، وسمع من نحو ألف شيخ ، جمع نحو ستمائة ألف حديث اختار منها في صحيحة ما وثق برواته . وهو أول من وضع في الإسلام كتاباً على هذا النحو . وأقام في بخارى فتعصب عليه جماعة ورموه بالتهم ، فأخرج إلى خرتنك (من قرى سمرقند ) فمات فيها . كتابه في الحديث أوثق الكتب الستة المعول عليها وهي (صحيح البخاري – صاحب الترجمة ) و (صحيح مسلم ) – 201 – 261 هـ - و (سنن أبي داود ) – 202 – 275 هـ و (سنن الترمذي ) – 209 إلى 279 هـ - و (سنن ابن ماجه ) – 209 – 273 هـ و (سنن النسائي ) – 215 – 303 هـ . 

انتهى كلام بامطرف ..


ومن هذة الحجج والآدلة اتضح : ان الامام البخاري : محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي : ( هو من جعف من سعد العشيرة من مذحج من العرب القحطانية ) .

فطوبى للعرب ان يكون البخاري عربي الاصل جعفي النسب .


ونقول للمتلاعبين في نسب الامام البخاري اتقوا الله عز وجل ولا تطعنوا في نسبة, ومن يطعن في نسب الامام البخاري ,,
((منقول))*

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

*لإمام البخاري أعجميّ المولد عربيّ الأصول* 

لم يخلد ببال الكثير من الباحثين - وأنا منهم - أنّ محمد بن إسماعيل المعروف بالإمام (البخاري) عربيّ الأصل!، ومن بحثي في سِيَر الكثير من الشخصيات الشهيرة في تراثنا وقع بين يديّ نسبة أكثر من عالم عربي للأعاجم. 

الإمام البخاري نسبة إلى بخارى المدينة التي وُلد بها، حيث اشتهر بهذه النسبة وهو من أشهر الرواة والحافظين لحديث النبي وسيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

وُلد يوم الجمعة لثلاث عشرة ليلة خلت من سنة أربع وتسعين ومائة. 

نشأ يتيماً وأخذ يحفظ الحديث وهو دون العاشرة، ورحل مع أمه وأخيه سنة عشر ومائتين بعد أن سمع مرويات بلده. 

توفي ليلة السبت بعد صلاة العشاء, وكانت ليلة عيد الفطر, ودُفن يوم الفطر بعد صلاة الظهر سنة ست وخمسين ومائتين 256هـ، إلاّ ثلاثة عشر يومًا، بكرمينية، وقيل بخَرتَنك وهي قرية بالقرب من بخارى وهي القرية التي وُلد فيها - رحمه الله تعالى - (ولم يُعقب ذَكَرًا) . وقال الحاكم: أوّل ما ورد الْبُخَارِيّ نَيْسابور سنة تسعٍ ومائتين، ووردها فِي الأخير سنة خمسين ومائتين، فأقام بها خمس سِنين يُحدَّثَ عَلَى الدّوام. 

وللحديث عن نسبته وتحديد ما أراه الصواب أذكر هذه الأقوال وهي: 

القول الأول: 

قيل إنه بخاري: وهذه النسبة إلى بخارى، وهي من أعظم مدن ما وراء النهر، بينها وبين سمرقند مسافة ثمانية أيام. 

وكثير من علماء المسلمين نسبوا إلى ديارهم التي كانوا فيها، فهناك البصري والترمذي والكوفي والبغدادي والدمشقي والبخاري والنيسابوري وغيرهم كثر. 

القول الثاني: 

هناك من نسبه إلى المجوس وقيل فارسي، وأنه مولى للجعفيين: 

حيث قيل إنّ جده المغيرة بن بردزبة مجوسي سات عليها، أسلم على يد يمان البخاري والى بخارى ويمان هو أبو جد عبد الله بن محمد المسندي الجعفي، وعبد الله بن محمد هو ابن جعفر بن يمان البخاري الجعفي، والبخاري قيل له: جعفي لأنّ أبا جده أسلم على يديْ أَبِي جد عَبد الله المسندي، ويمان جعفي فنسب إليه لأنه مولاه من فوق. 

القول الثالث: 

أنه جعفي والجعفي (نسبة إلى جعف من سعد العشيرة من مذحج من العرب القحطانية)، (فالبخاري هو محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي)، قيل ابن بذدزبة، وقيل: بردزبة ، وقيل: ابْن الأَحنف الجعفي مولاهم، أبو عبد الله بن ابي الحسن البخاري الحافظ (نسبة إلى مدينة بخارى) والبخاري قيل له: جعفي لأنّ أَبَا جده أسلم على يدي أَبِي جد عَبد الله المسندي، ويمان جعفي فنسب إليه لأنه مولاه من فوق. 

وعليه يمكن القول إنه ومن خلال هذه الأقوال فإنّ: 

1 - القول الأول نسب البخاري إلى مدينة بخارى، وهذه النسبة منافية لأصول النسب ولأقوال النسابة.. 

2 - القول الثاني ففيه وجهان: أحدهما أنه مجوسي وهذه ديانة وليست نسباً، أما الوجه الآخر أنه فارسي، وهذه أيضاً ليست دلاله لأنّ من استدل بهذا فقط بسبب اسم جده بردزبة لأنّ هذا الاسم فارسي معناه الزراع، وما أكثر الأسماء الفارسية في لغتنا. 

3 - القول الثالث: وهو إجماع أكثر المصادر على أنه من بني جعفي من سعد العشيرة من مذحج من العرب القحطانية، وهذا هو القول الصحيح في نسب البخاري، مع أن هناك من قال إنه مولى لبني الجعفي، ففي رأي للنسابة العرب منهم القلقشندي، حيث قال قد ينظم الرجل إلى غير قبيلته بالحلف أو المولاة فينسب إليهم مثلاُ البخاري الجعفي مولاهم، هذا ما قد حصلت عليه بالدلائل الموضحة أعلاه بأنّ الإمام البخاري جعفي من قحطان عربيّ الأصل بخاريّ الديار والمسكن.

الباحث : نايف بن عوض الوسم

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

هو محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي القحطاني (صليبة لا مولى) أبو عبد الله البخاري  واصلة عربي من بخارى في أوزبكستان وهم يفتخرون به  من عرب الفتوح الكبرى وهذا ما اكده العلامة المرحوم الدكتور مصطفى جواد في كتابه اصول التاريخ والذي يؤكد ان العرب تعودو ان يطلقو كلمة فارسي على كل من سكن شرق العراق والعلامة الدكتور فاروق عمر والباحث جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني والدكتور حسين علي محفوظ والدكتور عبد الهادي التازي وغيرهم كثير وهو الحافظ إمام أهل الحديث في زمانه والمقتدى به في أوانه والمقدم على سائر أضرابه وأقرانه وكتابه صحيح البخاري أجمع العلماء على قبوله وصحة ما فيه.

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

الامام البخاري عربي قحطاني النسب ، وهذه حقيقة علمية تاريخية نسبية يجب الانتباه اليها ...ولا داعي للصق علمائنا ..قسرا بالاقوام الاخرى مع كل احترامنا لهم ..
المرحوم ناجي معروف.

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

الامام البخاري عربي قحطاني النسب وهو من نفس قبيلة المتنبي شاعر العرب الكبير ...وهو مانقرره نتيجة البحث في المضان التاريخية ، سكنت اسرته بخارى ككل الاسر العربية التي هاجرت ايام الفتوح الكبرى بصحبة الجيش العربي الاسلامي ومازال ضريح قثم بن العباس رض شاخصا على استقرار العرب بتلك الديار بل ما زال هناك من يتحدث العربية بلهجة خاصة في تلك الاصقاع ..المؤرخ الكبير المرحوم الدكتور ناجي معروف

----------


## زايد بن زايد

ماهي الفائدة العلمية من معرفة نسبه إلى العرب أو غيرهم ، فعلمه وما وصل إلينا من أحاديث ، لهو حقيقة نسبه . فبلال بن رباح ، غير عربي ، وهو أفضل وأرفع بكثير من أبي جهل وأبي لهب . 

معرفة نسب البخاري ، رحمه الله ، للمعرفة لا غبار عليها ، أما للتعصب فلا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.
في الحقيقة لقد هالني ما كتبه صاحب هذا الموضوع من أن من قال بأن البخاري فارسي الأصل أن كلامه بلا حجة ولا دليل ولا مصدر ، وهذا كلام بعيد عن حقيقة العلم بُعْدَ المشرقين ، ويكفينا أن نرجع لكتب ثلاثة من علماء المسلمين مشهود لهم بالثقة والعدالة والضبط وكلهم اتفقت كلمتهم على أن البخاري ، هو : محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بردزبه وقيل: بذدزبة ، وهي كلمة فارسية معناها ( الزرَّاع ) ، أسلم جده المغيرة على يدي اليمان الجعفي فنسب إليهم ولاءً .
وينظر لذلك : ( تهذيب الكمال ) للمزي (24/430 ترجمة 5059) ، و( سير أعلام النبلاء ) للذهبي (12/391 ترجمة 171) ، و( تهذيب التهذيب ) للحافظ ابن حجر (3/508 ) .
والقائل بذلك من العلماء كثير يخطئهم العد ، والمصادر في هذا كثيرة مشهورة متداولة . والله المستعان.
أما كلام أخينا صاحب الموضوع ففيه تدليس وإخفاء للحقيقة أغلب ظني أنه مقصود فقد تعمد أن يقف في نسب البخاري عند جده ( المغيرة ) ولم يذكر أبعد من ذلك ، لأن اسم والد المغيرة واضح جدًّا أنه أعجمي غير عربي . والله يغفر لنا ولصاحب الموضوع ويرزقنا العلم النافع .
أخيرًا أقول: إن البخاري شمس أضاءت في سماء المسلمين وما زالت تضيء بفضل الله وبرحمته ، ولا ينقص من قدره أن كان جده مجوسيًّا ولم يكن عربيًا وأن الله عز وجل منَّ على جده المغيرة بالإسلام ورزق والده إسماعيل بن إبراهيم ديانة وورعًا حتى كان يقول : (( لا أعلم في مالي درهمًا من شبهة )) فمثل هذا لا يضره أن يكون من أصل فارسي ، (( ومن أبطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه )) . والله أعلم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ينظر هنا للفائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....لاوزبكي

----------


## اجالي

أخي الكريم بأي كتاب أم بأية سنة جعلت البخاري عربي النسب لقد اتتيت بقول لم يقل به السا بقون الا تعلم ان جده كان مجوسيا ثم أسلم على يد اليمان بن أخنس والي بخارى وبهذا يكون ولاؤه ولاء اسلام وارجو ان لا تأخذك نزعة تقولك مالم  يكن
ولا يستند على دليل

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

اخي نحن لانتحدث عن الامام البخاري كمحدث ولارجل دين بل نتحدث ..عن تحقيق تاريخي بحت وهذا شي لايحكم فيه الا اصحاب الاختصاص ..الذين يمتلكون ادوات التحقيق التاريخي ...ويؤسفني ان نتبرع ونجير علمائنا الى القوميات الاخرى في ظل مصادر تأكد عروبتهم ونسبهم العربي مع عظيم اجلالنا لهم ولدورهم الخالد...واما مواطن سكناهم فهي ليس الدليل وارجع واقول هذا موضوع بحث تاريخي لاديني او عقدي..وهو بحاجة حقيقية للمزيد بعد المزيد من جهود الباحثين واذكر كل الاحباب ان الامام البخاري (نفسه) لم يحدد لنا انتماءه القبلي واما ان اسم جده الاخير فارسي فهذا شيئ طبيعي ولك ان تطالع كتاب الثورة العباسية للعلامة فاروق عمر والذي عد لنا عشرات من قادة الثورة ممن يحملون اسماء والقاب فارسية وهم من قبائل عربية استوطنت خراسان ... وهذه الدراسة اعلاه هي للكاتب:* سلمان بن عبدالواحد الهلالي الهوازني الجزائري ..نقلتها للفائدة ...والبحث التاريخي مفتوح لكل من يريد ان يكتب ولا نجبر احدا على ان يتبنى موقف الكاتب ...فلغيره قولا ورئيا ...قد نتفق معه او نختلف ولكن لنبقي باب البحث مفتوحا لمن يريد ان يبحث فالتاريخ والتراث الاسلامي مجال خصب وبكر لمن يريد ان يحقق ويبحث وينقب ..مع الود الاكيد ...

***http://www.alajman.net/vb/showthread.php?t=113596



*http://www.mutair.ws/vb/showthread.php?t=6208
**
*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

يا أخي الفاضل 
حُقَّ لقومٍ ينتسب إليهم محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري أن يفخروا ، لكن ما هكذا تورد الإبل !!
كأنك تريد أن تقول دعنا من كلام المحدثين ومن كلام علماء الدين وتعالوا ننظر ماذا يقول التاريخ في نسب محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري.
وأنا رغم ما في هذا الكلام من الباطل والخلط ، أقول سلمنا لك جدلًا بأن ما قلته فيه رائحة الصواب ، أجب على سؤالي التالي :
ما هي الأدلة التاريخية على أن نسب البخاري عليه رحمة الله عربي وأنه جعفي وليس من موالي الجعفيين ؟
أنتظر جوابك ، أصلح الله حالنا وحالك !

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

السلام عليكم :
تحية طيبة وبعد : كلام اهل الحديث والدين على الراس والعين وما التاريخ الاتبع لهذه العلوم الشريفة
وأعدك عندما اتفرغ لكتابة بحث خاص عن الامام البخاري وعروبته سأنشره ...ورغم اني كنت قد كتبت بحثا قديما في سيرته ولكن اتمنى ان اتفرغ لكتابة دراسة خاصة عن الموضوع او يقوم احد الباحثين بكتابة البحث المطلوب والبحث ميدان لي ولغيري ..والمتلقي غير ملزم ابدا بالاقرار لي بالموفقية في البحث او لغيري ... والامام البخاري شرف عظيم سواء انتمى لاي امة ..وموضوعنا تاريخي مطروح للبحث العلمي ..وللبحث ان يقرر (تذكرت وقبل مدة كنت في اربيل والتقيت بالعلامة المؤرخ عماد عبد السلام رؤوف وقد عرجنا خلال الحديث عن البخاري وقال البخاري عربي الاصل)  ويارب ييسر لنا جميعا مع خالص احترامي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم واتمنى ان نتواصل في خدمة تراثنا الكبير....
 مع كل التقدير

اخوك

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

سعداء بوجودك في المجلس يا دكتور جمال ، والتواصل معك يسعدنا ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

((يتبع))
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....يم-أحمد

----------


## ابن الخالدي

السلام عليكمأخي صاحب الموضوعالأصل أن البخاري مولى كما هو معروف عند المحدثين وهم أعرف بنسب البخاريولكن لامانع هات أدلتك فأدلتك وبراهينك التي ذكرتلاتقوم بها حجةالبخاري مولى للعرب ولهذا لاتستطيع أن تذكر اسمه مثلما تذكر الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني وغيره من الإئمة العرب تجد المولى يتضح في اسمه قلة الأجدادخذ مثالين على ذلكالمثال الأول في عهد الإمام البخاريالإمام يحيى بن معين بن عون بن زياد البغدادي الغطفاني مولاهمفتجد بعض الإئمة المحققين يقول البغدادي ويسكت وبعضهم يقول الغطفاني مولاهمفهو مولى لبني غطفان فقطوالمثال الثاني في عصرنا الحاليالإمام ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه اللهفهو من ألبانيا ولذا لم تذهب عنه هذه التسميةمع أنه أباه جلس عند العرب ! والشيخ عاش مع العربفي لبنان والسعودية وغيرهاوهذا مهم فإن تسمية البخاري والألباني والبغدادي والخراساني (الإمام مسلم) والشناقطةكلها ليست عبث أو خطأ فآمل أن تصحح خطأك أو تأتِ بأدلة محققة مدققة وليس فقط دليل مهترئ !!!قال ايش قال اسمه الجعفي !ياخوي مولى .. مولى .. كل الإئمة ينادون بهذه التسمية فهو مولى ثم إني لا أظن أنه يخفى عليكم الحماس من بعض القبائل للأعلام الكبار كالبخاريفقبيلة جعف ليس لها ذكر في التاريخ بذاك الشأن ! فلابد أن تأخذهم العاطفة نحو مولاهموهو مولى وفخر له أن يكون مولى ووصل إلى ما وصل إليهعموما العربي السابق لايمكن أن يتسمى باسم فارسي مهما كان ! وهذه من شيم العرب وصفاتهمالمعروفة لايمكن أن ينتسبوا إلى غيرهم مطلقا فلماذا جاء بردزبه وهل يعقل أن يتخلى عربيعن أسمه ليتسمى حفيده باسم عربي ! فالأصل أن الجد هو الأكثر معرفة بنسبه فلماذالايذكر أب وجد وجد جد بردزبه هذا ؟!وأتحدى أي شخص يأتي بأبو بردزبهبينما يمكن الإتيان بنسب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل كامل إلى عاشر جد بل أكثر !وهذه هي طريقة الأئمة الموالي يتوقفون عند أول جد أعجمي ليخبروك بعدم عروبتهمصدقني الموضوع منتهي عند علماء الجرح والتعدل في علم الحديث فهو مولى كغيرهوللعلم الذي أعرفه أن كتاب سلماني الهلالي اسمه البخاري أعجمي النسبفلعله رأى الخطأ الذي وقع فيه فأخرج كتاب آخر يبين الصحيحويمكنك الرجوع لسير الأعلام للذهبي وغيرهابحث موضوع ينفع المسلمين أفضل لنا ولك والله يرعانا جميعا وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

غاب الأخ ولم يذكر لنا ما وعد أن ينجزه !!

----------


## تركي بن سفر

ليس في العرب قبيلة تسمى [جعف] كما توهم الناقل أو من نقل عنهم والصحيح:جعفيّ بن سعد العشيرة.
أما الإمام مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري فالراجح أنه منهم صليبة لا من مواليهم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

